# How much a New Stihl SR200 warranty worths?



## Vocian (May 6, 2020)

I'm planning to buy a Stihl SR200 backpack sprayer for mosquito control. I found a private seller on Facebook, who is selling all new Stihl equipment a little bit cheaper than a dealership price. For an SR200 he asks for $377 versus $400 in the dealership ($426 plus taxes) which translates to $50 savings, but since he is not an official dealer he cannot offer an official warranty.
My question is how reliable is the Stihl SR200 and how good is the warranty and if it worths $50?


----------



## M5Pilot (Jun 12, 2019)

I have a lot of Stihl products including the SR430 backpack sprayer because it comes with an engine-driven pump already installed to get higher up into the trees. If it were me I'd buy from the dealer because it already comes with a 2-year warranty and if you buy a 6 pack of 1-gallon oil mix, they double the warranty to 4 years. However, as a homeowner, I've never had to take any of my Stihl products in for warranty work. Call around too as they usually will come off the MSRP I've found.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

That's not a good enough deal to not get a warranty. For me personally he'd have to be at $300 or better.

Buying from someone is the same as buying used, even if it's brand new.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Just get it from your local Stihl dealer.


----------



## Vocian (May 6, 2020)

Thank you all! I came into same conclusion as well.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

I have the SR430 for $500, but I'm in Northeast Ohio. Have only used a handful of times. Retails for $660 before tax.


----------



## Vocian (May 6, 2020)

Thank you! Probably the shipping cost is going to be a lot to northern Virginia. Besides, I think SR430 would be an overkill for my yard. I live in a quarter-acre property with no high trees and neither the higher capacity tank nor the longer throwing distance would help me and I have to carry heavier equipment. Maybe a good investment for my next house but I'm not sure when that's going to happen.


----------

